# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gramatika e Gjuhes Shqipe - testime

## Solomoni

Per ata nxenes te shkolles 9-vjecare te cilet kane Provimet e Lirimit dhe qe nuk kane mundesi te blejne libra qe te sterviten e mesojne bukur gjuhen shqipe (si dhe leximin letrar) po postoj ketu poshte si fillim ndarjen e fushave gjuhesore, disa keshilla dhe ushtrime qe do ti zgjidhni ju. 

I lutem shume drejtuesve te forumit FSH qe nese ka ndonje gje qe nuk shkon te me lajmerojne ose kujtdo tjeter t'i publikojne edhe ne forume apo faqe te tjera edhe me te pershtatshme.

Do perpiqem ne maksimum qe te shkruaj sa me drejte e me gramatike. Ju lutem mos paragjykoni sepse nuk po shkruaj drejte per mburrje jo, por meqe keto jane gjera serioze ne menyre te tille po veproj. (Postimet do i beje pjese-pjese, ndaj me duhet kohe)

Ju faleminderit!!! :buzeqeshje:  - Nese ndonjeri ka nge mund te postoni edhe zgjidhjet e tyre qe te provoni nje here veten.

PROVIMI I LIRIMIT

*Orientime për përmbajtjen e testit te provimit kombëtar në lëndën e Gjuhës Shqipe dhe të Leximit Letrar*

Testi i provimit do të përmbajë pyetje nga lënda e gjuhës dhe e leximit letrar.

*Leksikologjia*
1.	Fusha Leksikore
2.	Kuptimi i parë dhe i figurshëm i fjalëve 
3.	Sinonimet dhe antonimet
4.	Frazeologjia
5.	Familjet e fjalëve

*Morfologjia*
1.	Emri
2.	Mbiemri 
3.	Përemri
4.	Folja

*Sintaksa*
1.	Fjalia e thjeshtë
2.	Fjalia e përbërë
3.	Tipat e fjalive
4.	Rendi i fjalëve në fjali
5.	Fjalia vetore dhe fjalia pavetore
6.	Kundrinori
7.	Rrethanori
8.	Llojet dhe funksionet e pjesëve të nënrenditura

*Fjalëformimi*
1.	Fjalët e thjeshta dhe jo të thjeshta (të prejardhura, të përbëra dhe të përngjitura)
2.	Fjalët me parashtesim dhe prapashtesim
3.	Klasat e fjalëve

*Drejtshkrimi*
1.	Përdorimi i shkronjës së madhe
2.	Përdorimi i shenjave të pikësimit
3.	Shkrimi drejt i emrave, mbiemrave, foljes dhe pjesëve të tjera të ligjëratës

*Të shkruajmë*
1.	Të tregojë mbi bazën e figurave
2.	Të tregojë mbi bazën e fjalëve kyçe
3.	Të ndërtojë shkrime me disa paragrafë
4.	Të shkruajë një letër
5.	Të shkruajë një ftesë, kartolinë, letër falënderimi
6.	Të shkruajë rreth një vepre ose pjesë letrare
7.	Të përshkruajë një objekt, një peizash, personazhe, veten e tyre etj.
8.	Të shkruajë biografi, autobiografi, histori të shkurtra

----------


## Solomoni

*



			
				Ushtrime për Leksikologjinë dhe Fjalëformimin
			
		

*

*1.	Lexojmë dhe analizojmë*

- Nuk shkoj më në shkollë... Nuk mundem... Nuk duroj më..., - tha Dita, sapo vuri këmbën në shtëpi. Lotët i rrëshqitën mollëzave të hijshme. Jashtë frynte erë me tërbim. Përkulte degët e zhveshura.
E ëma u trondit. I përkëdheli flokët e zinj. E vështroi në sy. Vështrimi i saj ishte pyetës: Ctë ndodhi?
-Në pushim vajzat po luanin me top. U futa edhe unë. Sa më pa Ema, vrapoi drejt meje. Më shtyu gjoja pa dashje, mi  shkeli gishtat e këmbës.

*	Gjej fjalët e ndryshueshme*
*	Dallo edhe të paktën gjashtë fjalë të pandryshueshme*

*	Nënvizo mbaresat e fjalëve:*
_Shkoj, duroj, lotët, përkulte, degët, përkëdheli, flokët, vështrimi, vajzat, luanin, vrapoi, shkeli, gishtat._

*	Hiq mbaresë e fjalës këmbën. Cila është pjesa që mbetet dhe që nuk ndryshon?*
*	Vepro kështu edhe për fjalët: vështrimi, vrapoi, gishtat.*

*



			
					Gjej dhe nënvizo temat e fjalëve:
			
		

*
_Shkoj, duroj, lotët, përkulte, degët, përkëdheli, flokët, vështrimi, vajzat, luanin, vrapoi, shkeli, gishtat._

*



			
					Dallo dhe nënvizo mbaresat dhe temat e fjalëve:
			
		

*
_Shkrimtar, përhapën, malit, humbasin, e qiellit, dorëzonim, fletët, provimit._

*



			
					Gjej rrënjët e fjalëve:
			
		

*

Padrejtësia  				
Këngëtari- 
Fletorja-
Zhvendosje-
Këmbësorët-
Nëntokësor-

----------


## Solomoni

Ja ku po postoj edhe dy ushtrime te fundit se u lodha per sot.

----------


## mia@

[QUOTE=Solomoni;2194861]

*1.	Lexojmë dhe analizojmë*

“- Nuk shkoj më në shkollë... Nuk mundem... Nuk duroj më- tha Dita, sapo vuri këmbën në shtëpi. Lotët i rrëshqitën mollëzave të hijshme. Jashtë frynte erë me tërbim. Përkulte degët e zhveshura.
E ëma u trondit. I përkëdheli flokët e zinj. E vështroi në sy. Vështrimi i saj ishte pyetës: “C’të ndodhi?”
-Në pushim vajzat po luanin me top. U futa edhe unë. Sa më pa Ema, vrapoi drejt meje. Më shtyu gjoja pa dashje, m’i  shkeli gishtat e këmbës.”


(Kam nenvizuar vetem ato te pandryshueshmet, te tjerat jane te ndryshueshme.Disa jane te perseritura, dhe i kam nenvizuar vetem nje here)

*	Gjej fjalët e ndryshueshme*
*	Dallo edhe të paktën gjashtë fjalë të pandryshueshme*

----------


## Solomoni

_(vazhdim)_

*4. Shkruaj:*
*a. pesë fjali me fjalë që shprehin ngjyrim emocional pozitiv:
b. pesë fjali me fjalë që shprehin ngjyrim emocional negativ:*

*5. Cdallim kanë në kuptim shprehjet:*
Sillet si kali në lëmë   dhe   Shin si kali në lëmë
(Shij = Shkoq nga kalliri kokrrat e të lashtave dhe i ndaj nga kashta me anë të makinave të posaçme ose duke i shkelur me ka a me qe në lëmë. Shijnë grurin (tërshërën, elbin, thekrën, tepën, urovin). Shij lëmin (vrahun) e parë. Shij me kalë (me qe). Shij me makinë shirëse (me autokombajnë). Shij shpejt dhe pa humbje!)

*6. Formo folje të prejardhura, duke përdorur parashtesat sh-, zh-, ç-.*
Fryj, ngjyros, bllokoj, këput, lodhem, kujdesem, vendos, qep, rregulloj, vesh, organizoj, dëmtoj.

*7. Formo fjalë të përbëra duke bashkuar fjalë të grupit I me fjalë të grupit II:*
I. ujë, sy, veri, vend, zemër, këmbë
II. mbarë, sjellës, kaltër, banim, lindje, bardhë.

*8. Gjej fjalën e thjeshtë nga e cila është formuar secila nga fjalët e mëposhtme:*
Përhap, kopshtar, i padrejtë, parafjalë.

*9. Pranë çdo fjale të huaj shkruaj fjalën përkatëse shqipe:*
Konkluzion, konsensus, aktivitet, fenomen, maus, draft, milenium, transparent, dimension, bipartizan.

*10. Vitet e fundit, në gazeta dhe në RTV, po përdoren mjaft fjalë të huaja. Ja disa:*
Kompjuter, implementim, anunçoj, skaner, ligë (çempions ligë), implementoj, sponsor, sponsorizoj, anunçim, kalkuloj, flesh, departament, asocim, negocim, negociatë, katarsis, interlokucion, investigoj, investigim.

*a.	Listo fjalët për të cilat mungon fjala shqipe përkatëse:
b.	Për çdo fjalë të panevojshme shkruaj fjalën shqipe.*

*11. Për fjalët e huaja gjej shprehje frazeologjike me të njëjtin kuptim në shqip:*
Braktis, inkurajoj, insistoj, diskreditoj, ekzagjeroj.
*Formo fjali me secilën nga dy shprehjet e para frazeologjike.*

*12. Zëvendëso fjalët e nënvizuara me fjalë të tjera sinonime:*

Plaku e ndiente veten shumë të lodhur (......). Vitet kishin lënë gjurmë të pashlyera (......) në mendjen e tij. Mjerimi (......) nuk i ishte ndarë asnjëherë (......). Ai bluante (......) në mendje kohën (......) e luftës kur i dogjën vatrën (......) dhe e lanë pa strehë. Vuajtjet në kurbet nuk i shkuleshin (......) nga kujtesa. Megjithatë ai krenohej me fëmijët (......) e tij që i kishte si floriri. Ata e mbanin babain (......) në pëllëmbë të dorës.

*13. Shkruaj vargun e sinonimeve të falave:*
Vajzë, djalë, doke, fqinjë, almise, gëmushë, i lodhur.
(ALMISE f. kryes. sh. 1. Mjet i thjeshtë pune; vegël bujqësore. Almiset e bujkut. Almiset e punës (e shtëpisë). Almiset e luftës. vjet. mjete të thjeshta prej druri, që përdoreshin gjatë sulmit kundër kështjellave. Ndreq (bëj) almise.)

*14. Secila nga fjalët e mëposhtme përdori me kuptim homonimik në fjali:*
Bar, hap, bel, vesh.

*15. Zëvendëso fjalët e nënvizuara me një fjalë antonime:*

 Plaku (......) e ndiente veten shumë (......) të lodhur (......), edhe pse vitet kishin lënë gjurmë të lehta (......) në mendjen e tij. Pasuri (......) nuk kishte pasur asnjëherë (......). Ai edhe pse skishte qenë i pasur (......), miqtë (......) i kishte pritur me zemër të bardhë (......). Tani (......) ai zemërohet  (......) me fëmijët e tij që i kanë dalë të pazot (......). Plaku ska (......) besim se dikush (......) do të çajë mirë në jetë.

*16. Ndërto nga dy fjali me kuptimin e figurshëm të secilë fjalë:*
Faqe, qesh, shikoj.

*17. Qarko vetëm rastin a, b ose c, ku fjala është shkruar drejt:*
*1*. a. Ditë lindje               b. Ditë-lindje               c ditëlindje
*2.* a. Teknikoshkencor    b tekniko shkencor      c. Tekniko-shkencor
*3*. a. Meshollë                 b. Mes-hollë                 c. Mes hollë

*18. Fjala shumëngjyrëshe është fjalë e përbërë. Shkruaj edhe katër fjalë të tjera të përbëra që të kenë në përbërje fjalën shumë.*

----------


## mia@

> _(vazhdim)_
> 
> [
> [*6. Formo folje të prejardhura, duke përdorur parashtesat sh-, zh-, ç-.*
> *sh*Fryj, *c*ngjyros, *zh*bllokoj, *sh*këput, *c*lodhem, *sh*kujdesem, *zh*vendos, *sh*qep, *c*rregulloj, *zh*vesh, *c*organizoj, *c*dëmtoj.
> 
> *7. Formo fjalë të përbëra duke bashkuar fjalë të grupit I me fjalë të grupit II:*
> I. ujë, sy, veri, vend, zemër, këmbë 
> II. mbarë, sjellës, kaltër, banim, lindje, bardhë.
> ...


te tjerat me vone.

----------


## mia@

> [I](vazhdim)[
> 
> 
> *16. Ndërto nga dy fjali me kuptimin e figurshëm të secilë fjalë:*
> Faqe, qesh, shikoj.
> 
> Kubi ka gjashte faqe.
> ''Na e zbardhe faqen o bir'', i tha kryeplaku duke i hedhur doren mbi sup.
> Mira eshte vajze e qeshur.
> ...


shumeplaneshe, shumellojshmeri, shumedrejtimeshe, shumeshifror.
........................

----------


## Solomoni

> *Te falenderoj Dea qe po zgjidh keto ushtrime se keshtu i ndihmon dhe te tjeret. Po te tjeret ku jane? prsh Dea ke bere nje gabim qe eshte normale se po te qe ndryshe i postoja te zgjidhura ushtrimet (se kam frike per vete qe kam gabime sigurisht). Nuk duhet çdemtoj por zhdemtoj*


*19. Nënvizo parashtesat dhe prapashtesat (ku ka) te fjalët e mëposhtme:*
Vendos, i paplotë, zbardh, tregtar, hyrje, mbipeshë, drejtësi, i akullt, rishfaq, përkthej, i dobishëm, shlyej, skuq, përputh, mendoj, vulos, lumturi, futbollist, gjykatës, kopshtar, nëndrejtor, folezë, dituri, shqep, veshje, zhvesh, argjendar, blerës, fajtor.

*a)	Shkruaj vetëm fjalët e prejardhura me parashtesa:
b)	Shkruaj vetëm fjalët e prejardhura me prapashtesa:*

*20. Formo familjen e fjalëve me fjalën-rrënjw botë (jo më pak se 10 fjalë). Cilës klasë i pwrket secila nga fjalët e kësaj familjeje? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me parashtesa? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me prapashtesa? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me para- dhe prapashtesa njëkohësisht (nëse ka)?*

_



			
				(Heres tjeter do te postoj ushtrime per mofologjine dhe sintaksen)
			
		

_

----------


## mia@

> _(vazhdim)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *14. Secila nga fjalët e mëposhtme përdori me kuptim homonimik në fjali:*
> Bar, *hap*, bel, vesh.
> ...


.................................................

----------


## DeuS

> *19. Nënvizo parashtesat dhe prapashtesat (ku ka) te fjalët e mëposhtme:*
> Vendos, i paplotë, zbardh, tregtar, hyrje, mbipeshë, drejtësi, i akullt, rishfaq, përkthej, i dobishëm, shlyej, skuq, përputh, mendoj, vulos, lumturi, futbollist, gjykatës, kopshtar, nëndrejtor, folezë, dituri, shqep, veshje, zhvesh, argjendar, blerës, fajtor.
> 
> *a)	Shkruaj vetëm fjalët e prejardhura me parashtesa:
> b)	Shkruaj vetëm fjalët e prejardhura me prapashtesa:*
> 
> *20. Formo familjen e fjalëve me fjalën-rrënjw botë (jo më pak se 10 fjalë). Cilës klasë i pwrket secila nga fjalët e kësaj familjeje? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me parashtesa? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me prapashtesa? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me para- dhe prapashtesa njëkohësisht (nëse ka)?*




Parashtesat

i pa- plote
z-bardh
mbi-peshe
ri-shfaq
per-kthej
sh-lyej
s-kuq
per-puth
nen-drejtor
sh-qep
zh-vesh

Prapashtesat

vend-os
treg-tar
hyr-je
drejte-si
i akull-t
i dobi-shem
mend-oj
vul-os
futboll-ist
kopsht-ar
vesh-je
argjend-ar
ble-res
faj-tor

Nderkohe qe fjala [*dituri*] kam pershtypjen se eshte e perbere, pra di-dije- te dish dhe uri ...dmth uri per dije.

Me sa mbaj mend, fjalet e perbera formoheshin nga bashkimi i dy emrave:

Hekur-udhe
At-dhe
etj.

PS: Jam i sigurte qe gabime kam pa fund, por mendoj se its worth trying  :buzeqeshje: 
PS prape: Urime per temen!

----------


## Solomoni

*DeuS
*
mesa pashe ishe goxha mire, por as vete sma mban te them shkelqyer se mos i di une me mire. Por sa kam pare te ky libri im qenkemi njesoj.
_Flm per urimin._

----------


## DeuS

> *20. Formo familjen e fjalëve me fjalën-rrënjw botë (jo më pak se 10 fjalë). Cilës klasë i pwrket secila nga fjalët e kësaj familjeje? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me parashtesa? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me prapashtesa? Cilat fjalë janë formuar me para- dhe prapashtesa njëkohësisht (nëse ka)?*


Bota
Bote-rore
Bota-nik
ri-bot-im (me te dyja)
bot-kuptim (e perbere)
botim
bot-ues
bot-oj
Mbare-bote-rore (s'jam i sigurte)
i pa-bote

----------


## DeuS

> 16. Ndërto nga dy fjali me kuptimin e figurshëm të secilë fjalë:
> Faqe, qesh, shikoj.


Puna dhe perpjekja e madhe e nxorri Obamen me faqe te bardhe! (e nderoi)
Por pas gafes qe do beje me vone, nuk do kete sy e faqe t'u dale perpara amerikaneve. (nuk guxoi)

Qesh mire kush qesh i fundit! 
Diten kur u takuan, i qeshte shpirti!

As s'e shikonte fare me ate sy!
Nuk shikon pertej hundes se tij!

----------


## Solomoni

*USHTRIME PËR MORFOLOGJINË DHE SINTAKSËN*

Shënime për rifreskim e sistemim njohurish_Fjalët ndahen në dy grupe kryesore: fjalë që mund të ndryshojnë formën e tyre gjatë përdorimit në fjali (puna  punës  punën; niku  mikut etj.) dhe fjalë që nuk e ndyshojnë formën e tyre (nuk, po, me, dhe, shpesh etj.). Të parat quhen fjalë të ndryshueshme, të dytat fjalë të pandrysheshme.
Fjalët e ndryshueshme dhe të pandryshueshme ndahen në klasa. Klasat e fjalëve quhen edhe pjesë të ligjëratës.
Klasat e fjalëve të ndryshueshme janë: emri, mbiemri, folja, përemri, numërori.
Klasat e fjalëve të pandrysheshme janë: ndajfolja, parafjala, lidhëza, pjesëza, pasthirrma.
Mos ngatërro klasën e fjlaëve me funksionin e tyre. Një fjalë i përket gjithmonë një klase (p.sh.: emër), por mund të kryejë funksione të ndryshme në fjali: kryefjalë, përcaktor, kundrinor, rrethanor.
Nga ana tjetër, fjalë të kalave të ndryshme (emra, përemra) mund të kryejnë të njëjtin funksion gramatikor në fjali (p.sh.: kryefjalë).
Ka fjalë të pakta që u përkasin klasave të ndryshme: buzë parafjalë (buzë rrugës) dhe buzë emër (Ai kishte buzë të holla)._

*1.	A është fjalë e pandryshueshme? Qarko PO ose JO:*
Emri, folja, nyja, numërori, parafjala, pasthirrma, lidhëza, përemri, pjesëza

*2.	Ajanë forma të pashtjelluara të foljes? Qarko PO ose JO:*
Dëshirorja, pjesorja, përcjellorja, paskajorja, lidhorja, kushtorja

*3.	Shkruaj formën joveprore të foljeve të mëposhtme, duke mos ndryshuar mënyrën, kohën, vetën dhe numrin:*
Punonin, vizatoi, paskam zgjuar, të mbjellë, duke larë, pa lexuar

*4.	Nënvizo foljen dhe plotëso pasqyrën:*
Qielli pati marrë një ngjyrë të blertë, të përshkruar me fasha jargavani të mbyllur.

*Folja  Lloji  Forma  Mënyra  Koha  Veta  Numri* 

*5.	Plotëso fjalinë me trajtën e shkurtër që mungon:*
Kur pa mjekrën e bardhë të plakut të dridhej nga emocioni, ____u mbushën sytë me lot.

*6.	Qarko vetëm foljet gjysmëndihmëse:*
Jam, mund, luaj, është, duhet, kam, zë, dihet, di, do, nis, vazhdoj, kishte, filloj, them.

*Shënime për rifreskim e sistemim njohurish*_Zakonisht, foljet përdoren në fjali me kuptimin e tyre të plotë. Por ka folje që përdoren si mjete gramatikore dhe, në këtë rast, e humbasin kuptimin e tyre (foljet ndihmëse kam, jam). Foljet ndihmëse shërbejnë për të ndërtuar kohët e përbëra të foljes. Ato vihen përpara pjesores së foljes themelore: kam mësuar, ishte mësuar. Foljet kam, jam shërbejnë si folje ndihmëse edhe kur përdoren për të ndërtuar forma foljore të tipit kam për të mësuar, jam duke folur.
Ka, gjithashtu, folje që, në lidhje me folje të tjera, përdoren me një kuptim të zbehur dhe në fjali e humbasin mëvetësinë e tyre të zakonshme. Këto folje janë folje gjysmëndihmëse. Foljet gjysmëndihmëse përdoren për të shprehur fillimin, vazhdimin ose mbarimin e veprimit të emërtuar nga folja që vjen pas dhe që është themelorja._

*7.	Lexo tekstin:*
Gjuha është më e para e madhja shenjë e një kombësie.
Ai që sdo kombin e mëmëdheun e tij, është tradhtar e i lig;
i tilli smund të quhet njeri. (S. Frashëri)

*a.	nënvizo kallëzuesorët e kryefjalës
b.	me se janë shprehur kallëzuesorët që nënvizove*

*8.	Lexo me vëmendje tekstin:*
Lart në male ishte ende pranverë. Shkrinte akulli dhe dëbora,
buçisnin rrëketë e përrenjtë, gurgullonin krojet begatore,
harlisej bari i ri shumë i hollë, bleronin drurët e shkurret

*a.	Përcakto llojin e tekstit
b.	Nënvizo gjymtyrët homogjene dhe trego funksionin e tyre
c.	Nënvizo secilin emër bërthamë*

*9.	Krijo një fjali të përbërë me më shumë se dy pjesë, ku të përdoret një PK dhe tri PN të varura nga njëra-tjetra:
a)	Emërto pjesët përbërëse të fjalisë dhe përcakto shkallën e secilës pjesë:
b)	Ndëro skemën e fjalisë*

*Shënime për rifreskim e sistemim njohurish*Për të bërë analizën e një fjalie të përbërë, veprojmë në këtë mënyrë:
_1.	Gjejmë dhe nënvizojmë foljet vetore.
2.	Përcaktojmë dhe ndajmë pjesët e fjalisë. Duhet të na dalin aq pjesë, sa folje vetore janë përdorur në fjali.
3.	Emërtojmë pjesët dhe shënojmë numrin e tyre, duke u nisur nga pjesa kryesore ose e pavarur (Mund të jenë më shumë se një) dhe duke vazhduar me pjesët e nënrenditura (të varura), sipas raporteve të lidhjes së nënrenditjes (varësisë).
4.	Bëjmë skemën e fjalisë duke i vendosur pjesët sipas lidhjes që kanë me njëra-tjetrën.
5.	Analizojmë fjalët e grupet e fjalëve që na kërkohen, duke treguar së pari funksionin e tyre gramatikor dhe duke vazhduar me veçoritë (kategoritë) gramatikore të secilës fjalë._

*10.	Në fjalitë e mëposhtme zgjero GE kryefjalë dhe GF:*
a.	Një nxënës __________________ mëson ______________.
b.	Zogu __________________fluturoi _____________________.
c.	Një nxënë recitoi.---->____________________________________.
d.	Libri po lexohet. ---->______________________________________.

----------


## Solomoni

(vazhdim)

*11. Foljet në kllapa vendosi në kohën e kryer të thjeshtë të dëftores:*
a) Fshatarët (dëgjoi) ______ në pyll një zhurmë të pakuptueshme.
b) Në oborr (tingëllon) ______ një zile biçiklete.
c) Fëmijët i (uroj) ______ mësueses ditëlindjen.

*12. Përdor si kundrinorë të drejtë grupet emërore (folje+GE):*
a. mali i Korabit  ---> ________________________________.
b. libri i leximit letrar ----> _________________________________.
c. një tregim i bukur i Spases ----> ________________________________.

*13. Në fjalitë e mëposhtme afro kryefjalën te folja:*
*+* Era e fortë e veriut, duke u përplasur në vela, po e çonte anijen drejt brigjeve të panjohura.
*+* Peshkatarët , duke vozitur nga njëri breg tek tjetri, i mblodhën rrjetat pa ndonjë vështirësi të madhe.
*+* Qyteti, i larë nga shiu i natës, shkëlqente nën rrezet e diellit.
*+* Ismail Qemali, me të zbritur në durrës, u dërgoi lajm gjithë delegatëve ta prisnin në vlorë.
*+* Gëzimi, me dëftesën dhe fletën e lavdërimit në dorë, duke buzëqeshur, u krenohej shokëve.

*14. Në dy fjalitë e fundit (ush. 13), nënvizo rrethanorët, çlloj janë, me se shprehen.*

*15. Ndërto fjali të përbëra duke i vendosur pjesët me këtë renditje:*
A. Pjesa kryesore dhe dy pjesë të nënrenditura kohore të shkallës së parë, të bashkërenditura ndërmjet tyre. (Bëj skemën)
B. Dy pjesë kryesore të bashkërenditura që plotësohen nga një pjesë e nënrenditur kohore e shkallës së parë (Bëj skemën)
C. Pjesë kryesore, pjesë e nënrenditur ftilluese e shkallës së parë, pjesë e nënrenditur përcaktore e shkallës së dytë. (Bëj skemën)
*--->* Ne fund te ketij postimi kam bere per ndihme skemat. Shpresoj te jene te sakta.

*16. Nënvizo përemrin lidhor dhe trego funksionin e tij.*
a) Arkeologët kanë gjetur disa gurë të tipit sëpatë, që dëshmojnë për një kulturë prehistorike të zhvilluar në këtë zonë.
b) Llamba elektrike që kishin vënë te dera, ndriçonte tërë vendin përreth me një dritë të fortë.
c) Po vizitojmë bibliotekën e re, e cila së shpejti do të hapë dyert për lexuesit.

*17. Lexo me vëmendje tekstin:*
Prapa qelqeve të dritareve po shikoj. Ngadalë-ngadalë, sikur ka frikë të dëgjohet, bora fluturon mbi tokë e shtrohet mbi dhe. Bie kudo e duket se kërkon të ndreqë e të zbukurojë.

*a.	Përcakto llojin e tekstit
b.	Nënvizo rrethanorët e mënyrës dhe trego me se shprehen
c.	Bëj skemën e fjalisë së dytë*

*18. Jepen fjalitë:*

1.	Klasa VII fitoi konkursin e fjalisë artistike.
2.	Ai emision është dhënë nga disa kanale televizive.
3.	I sapoardhuri e kishte paramenduar këtë atmosferë.
4.	Ky akt mund të sqarohet vetëm nga të pranishmit.

*Grupo:*
*a.	Janë fjali veprore:*________________ *Shndërroji në fjali joveprore*
*b.	Janë fjali joveprore:* __________________. *Shndërroji në fjali veprore*

*Shënime për rifreskim e sistemim njohurish*_Gjatë shndërrimit të një fjalie veprore në fjali JV, ndodhin tri ndryshime gramatikore:
1.	Folja merr formën joveprore,
2.	Kryefjala e foljes veprore bëhet kundrinor i zhdrejtë i foljes joveprore. Ky kundrinor zakonisht ndërtohet me parafjalën nga, por edhe me parafjalën prej.
3.	Kundrinori i drejtë i foljes veprore bëhet kryefjalë e foljes joveprore.
Te fjalia joveprore kryefjala hsënon atë që pëson veprimin e shprehur nga folja, pra qenien a sendin mbi të cilin bie ky veprim. Fjalia joveprore quhet edhe fjali pësore. Ajo shërben për të vënë në dukje situatën e atij ose asaj që pëson veprimin.
Përdorimi i fjalisë pësore jep më shumë mundësi për të komunikuar me fjali të shkurtra._

*19. Rishkruaj secilën fjali, duke zëvendësuar përcaktorin me një PN:*
a. Më hodhi fati në një ishull të pabanuar.
b. Për këtë punë përdorja një hu të trashë.

*20. Rishkruaj secilën fjali, duke zëvendësuar rrethanorin me një PN:*
a. Nganjëherë më duheshin dy ditë për ti shpënë në banesën time.
b. Për të kënaqur oreksin tim të pangopur, kam gllabëruar shumë desh.

----------


## veletini

Solomon,Dea,DeuS,
sakush qe e do gjuhen shqipe,sigurisht se do ju admiroj per kete pune te nisur.Kjo pune juaja,kujtoj,do te jete ndihmese e madhe per arsimtaret e gjuhes shqipe,veqanerisht ne ato shkolla qe kane edhe internetin.
Me shume se sa te admiroheni,ju meritoni respekt.

----------


## veletini

Solomon,Dea,DeuS,
kjo pune e juaja ne fushenb e gramatikes se gjuhes shqipe eshte me shume se sa testim.Kjo eshte forma me praktike e mesimit te gjuhes dhe rregullave te saj permes internetit.

----------


## mia@

> (vazhdim)
> 
> *11. Foljet në kllapa vendosi në kohën e kryer të thjeshtë të dëftores:*
> a) Fshatarët (dëgjoi) *degjuan* në pyll një zhurmë të pakuptueshme.
> b) Në oborr (*tingelloi* ______ një zile biçiklete.
> c) Fëmijët i (uroj) *uruan*______ mësueses ditëlindjen.
> 
> *12. Përdor si kundrinorë të drejtë grupet emërore (folje+GE):*
> a. mali i Korabit  ---> __*Agimi tregoi ne harte malin e* *Korabit______________________________.*
> ...


..................................................  ................. :Lulja3:

----------


## DeuS

> *16. Nënvizo përemrin lidhor dhe trego funksionin e tij.*
> 
> *a)* Arkeologët kanë gjetur disa gurë të tipit sëpatë, që dëshmojnë për një kulturë prehistorike të zhvilluar në këtë zonë.
> *b)* Llamba elektrike që kishin vënë te dera, ndriçonte tërë vendin përreth me një dritë të fortë.
> *c)* Po vizitojmë bibliotekën e re, e cila së shpejti do të hapë dyert për lexuesit.


Sa per te ndihmuar pak dea 07  :buzeqeshje: 

*a)* Arkeologët kanë gjetur disa gurë të tipit sëpatë, *që* (te cilet) dëshmojnë për një kulturë prehistorike të zhvilluar në këtë zonë.

*b)* Llamba elektrike *që* (te cilen) kishin vënë te dera, ndriçonte tërë vendin përreth me një dritë të fortë.

*c)* Po vizitojmë bibliotekën e re, *e cila* (qe) së shpejti do të hapë dyert për lexuesit.

Te them te drejten funksionin qe kryen nuk jam ne gjendje ta sqaroj. Ka shume vite qe jam shkeputur nga shkolla dhe cuditem si arrij t'i mbaj mend disa prej ketyre rregullave. Ndoshta eshte nga fakti qe gjuhen shqipe dhe gramatiken e saj e adhuroja, por ne te njejten kohe, ne brendesi edhe e kritikoja, per kompleksitetin, per mendimin tim te panevojshem, qe ka. Duhet te ishte pak me e thjeshtuar. 





> *17. Lexo me vëmendje tekstin:*“Prapa qelqeve të dritareve po shikoj. Ngadalë-ngadalë, sikur ka frikë të dëgjohet, bora fluturon mbi tokë e shtrohet mbi dhe. Bie kudo e duket se kërkon të ndreqë e të zbukurojë.



Dy te parat, mendoj se jane fjali deftore, ndersa e treta lidhore.
Me c'mbaj mend, di te gjej vetem kryefjalen e cila eshte 'Bora' 
Hellp pipell se tani as qe ja kam haberin me tej (lol)

----------


## ilia spiro

> 17. Qarko vetëm rastin a, b ose c, ku fjala është shkruar drejt:
> 1. a. Ditë lindje b. Ditë-lindje c ditëlindje
> 2. a. Teknikoshkencor b tekniko shkencor c. Tekniko-shkencor
> 3. a. Meshollë b. Mes-hollë c. Mes hollë






> 18. Fjala shumëngjyrëshe është fjalë e përbërë. Shkruaj edhe katër fjalë të tjera të përbëra që të kenë në përbërje fjalën shumë.


shumëplanëshe, shumëlinjëshe, shumësportëshe, shumëvlerëshe, shumëformëshe

15. Zëvendëso fjalët e nënvizuara me një fjalë antonime:

“ Plaku (Djaloshi) e ndiente veten shumë (pak) të lodhur (çlodhur), edhe pse vitet kishin lënë gjurmë të lehta (rënda) në mendjen e tij. Pasuri (Varfëri) nuk kishte pasur asnjëherë (gjithmonë). Ai edhe pse s’kishte qenë i pasur (i varfër), miqtë (armiqtë) i kishte pritur me zemër të bardhë ( pushkë). Tani (Pastaj) ai zemërohet (kënaqet) me fëmijët e tij që i kanë dalë të pazot (zot). Plaku s’ka (ka) besim se dikush (askush) do të çajë mirë në jetë”.

----------

